# I will custom tailor a program for your needs and budget



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

I just posted a 2008 - 185 Bayliner pictures on the forum. This customer brought his boat to me at Harbor View Marine last weekend to get his boat detailed, upholstery repair, and a annual service. He is planning on selling his boat so I work with him on program to fit his budget. He is not PFF member, but told him about the forum. If you have any canvas, upholstery questions, I recommend Rudy French @ 221-9566 or Terry Pfeiffer @ 377-9609 and if you have any Marine Service questions, contact Jay or Tom at Harbor View Marine @ 453-3435 or [email protected] Thanks, Liz


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fishing forum or free advertisement ..? Y'all post every day about a new special, is it really that slow right now? Just curious


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

skiff man99 said:


> Fishing forum or free advertisement ..? Y'all post every day about a new special, is it really that slow right now? Just curious


I agree with this. Seems that it is becoming a trend to have businesses on here constantly trying to promote themselves. Between the bait boats and the detail shops it seems every other thread is some kind of advertisement. The PFF is slowly turning into Craigslist. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one.. Not trying to knock their business at all just getting annoying to see ad's every day.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Liz's Boat Detail*



skiff man99 said:


> Fishing forum or free advertisement ..? Y'all post every day about a new special, is it really that slow right now? Just curious


Actually, I like to remind my customers that it is that time of year to schedule their boats before the long wait. I do have a crew and that does help with the wait. I usually advertise once a month and I like to recommend other services to the members. I'm sorry you feel this way! Thank you for your post!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

feelin' wright said:


> I agree with this. Seems that it is becoming a trend to have businesses on here constantly trying to promote themselves. Between the bait boats and the detail shops it seems every other thread is some kind of advertisement. The PFF is slowly turning into Craigslist. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Well, this is the forum discounts and promos folder which is where those of us with businesses are supposed to post our discounts and deals we offer pff members. So whats the big deal? Us business owners have to eat and pay bills too and getting the word out to potential customers is how we get more business. I am not in the boat detailing business but I do advertise my motorcycle shop on here.

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
850-438-0401


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Breeze said:


> Well, this is the forum discounts and promos folder which is where those of us with businesses are supposed to post our discounts and deals we offer pff members. So whats the big deal? Us business owners have to eat and pay bills too and getting the word out to potential customers is how we get more business. I am not in the boat detailing business but I do advertise my motorcycle shop on here.
> 
> Cycles By Breeze
> Motorcycle and ATV Service
> 850-438-0401


Then maybe it is time for the promos and discounts to not show up on the recent post banner like politics currently function. I am all for advertisement but it is getting absurd the number of people who do nothing but post about their business or their affiliated businesses. If you contribute to the forum with fishing related matters and then promote your business every now and then that I believe that is fine. When 95% of the post as user is for business related topics then, in my opinion, it needs to be addressed by the mods.


----------

